# Dialer auf dem Handy???



## madex (3 Oktober 2007)

Heute bin ich um knappe 24 Euro betrogen worden... ich hab nie gedacht das mir das mal passiert.
Heute mittag hat meine Freundin von meinem Handy ( Nokia N73 mit Blau.de ) aus versucht einen Freund von mir anzurufen. Durch einen Syncronisierfehler mit Outlook stand da aber nicht die Handynummer im Stil von +49... sondern 49... wenn man diese Nummer wählt bekommt man eine Ansage das der Anruf 1,99 Euro kostet, Sie hat sofort aufgelegt und das Geld war weg. Als sie mir das erzählt hatte war ich skeptisch ich wählte die Nummer, wieder 2 Euro weg.

Doch jetzt kommts erst richtig dick. Ich habe die Nummer abgeändert und mich nicht weiter darum gekümmert, später bin ich mit dem Handy kurz online gegangen. Nachdem ich den Browser beendet hatte verschwand das Verbindungssymol aber nicht, ich habe das aber erst ca. 10 min später bemerkt.
Dann bekam ich eine SMS ich solle doch mein Handy wieder aufladen... fast 20 Euro waren auf ein mal weg. Bei den gewählten Nummern fand ich eine 10min Verbindung die ich nicht kannte 491718271*** das Handy war wohl per Einwahlverbindung online anstatt mit meinem Standart GPRS von Blau.
Seitdem bin ich am rätseln wie das möglich ist und was ich tun kann. Das Geld wird wohl weg sein, aber es ärgert mich ziemlich das sich jemand auf diese Art bereichert.
Diese Einwahlnummer konnte ich in den Einstellungen nirgends finden. Auf meinem EVN kommt das hier, die 20 Euro sind noch nicht gelistet.:
03.10.2007, 13:57 Infodienst 2419** 1:00 1,9900 €

Die Nummer enthält die gleichen Zeichen wie die Nummer von meinem Kumpel.
+491752419*** <Seine
491752419** < Böse Nummer

Weiß jemand mehr zu diesem Thema?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dialer auf dem Handy???*

sind mehrere Themen in einem...
Der Vertipper könnte Dich zur Kurzwahl 49175 gebracht haben. Die ist aber nach meinen Infos nicht vergeben.


----------



## madex (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dialer auf dem Handy???*

Auf dem Einzelverindungsnachweis steht "Infodienst  241942" Die Zahl ist die Rufnummer. Ich verstehs nicht, muß was neues sein. Ich habe viele Nummern die  ohne "+" falsch gespeichert sind. Nur war das bisher nie ein Problem weil einfach keine Verbindung zustande kam.


----------

